# Shared a true manly moment only possible with an android phone.



## Greebozz (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm only really partisan towards android for humour purposes, I don't take it that seriously I like Apple stuff as well.  But what happened last night was a great android only moment.

I was in a pub at an open mic event, my friend had bailed out at the last minute, anyway I was sitting on my own like a gooseberry.  There wasn't many people there, there was a guy sitting on his own, I went over and asked if he mind if I joined him rather than seeing my own.  Anyway we got chatting, his girlfriend had sent a confusing text as to when he would show up, but his phone had run out of battery was completely dead.  I said he was welcome to use my phone but he didn't know the number.  I notice we both had Galaxy S2s so I took out my battery and lent it to him, and he stuck in his phone and got sorted.  It was a good manly android phone moment, I'd like to see you try that Apple fans


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 22, 2013)

Surely that's a triumph of battery technology rather than operating system, but whatever makes you happy


----------



## peterkro (Mar 22, 2013)

I think Grindr works a bit like that on the Apple farm.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 23, 2013)

What was manly about it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2013)

fogbat said:


> What was manly about it?


I was wondering too. It's not like there was bromance or anything, just two people in a pub stumbling on something they had in common: the make of mobile phone.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2013)

Is this a modern parable or something? Is there a secret moral to this story. "And so my friends be aware that the Android will always support the faithful. If two or more are gathered..."


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

fogbat said:


> What was manly about it?


It involves a complicated technical procedure, the requisite technical knowledge to understand that this complicated technical procedure was possible, and electronic gadgets. The anecdote would clearly be implausible if the participants were women, and therefore it was a 'manly' moment.

Alternatively, if we are content to rely on subtext to establish the origins of this mysterious claim, the other poor bugger was getting ball-ache from his missus who's a proper harridan and the manliness came from bitching about it with another bloke.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes


> the manliness came from bitching


 I get it


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

The term might not be unisex in origin but it is most certainly unisex in modern usage. And I used it for both of those reasons.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2013)

ymu said:


> The term might not be unisex in origin but it is most certainly unisex in modern usage. And I used it for both of those reasons.


Beggin' your pardon ma'am.


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2013)

Greebozz said:


> I'm only really partisan towards android for humour purposes, I don't take it that seriously I like Apple stuff as well. But what happened last night was a great android only moment.
> 
> I was in a pub at an open mic event, my friend had bailed out at the last minute, anyway I was sitting on my own like a gooseberry. There wasn't many people there, there was a guy sitting on his own, I went over and asked if he mind if I joined him rather than seeing my own. Anyway we got chatting, his girlfriend had sent a confusing text as to when he would show up, but his phone had run out of battery was completely dead. I said he was welcome to use my phone but he didn't know the number. I notice we both had Galaxy S2s so I took out my battery and lent it to him, and he stuck in his phone and got sorted. It was a good manly android phone moment, I'd like to see you try that Apple fans


 
'Android fans in picking up strange men in bars shocker'


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah the sub tone to this is

"android users are closet gays who cruise seedy bars in search of battery deficient other android users. whereas I-phone users are clearly full on testosterone fuelled he-men and not metrosexual in any way whatsoever" *


*now obviously, given that this is urban, I need to point out at this point that the above post was meant in jest and was not a baseless attack on anyone's sexuality - either real or perceived. Furthermore I feel the need to point out that I have a completely non discriminatory approach to my hatred/disdain/dislike of various things (q.v. I  hate everybody in equal amounts - apart from ray mears who is cool and kylie Minogue who, despite being Australian, is a really nice person) so no conclusion regarding me being even remotely homophobic should be drawn from this post.**

**I feel the need to point this out as even though I have not yet pressed "Post Reply" I can sense the froth forming at some posters mouths and the complete failure of the sense of humour gland in others.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2013)

(http://boingboing.net/2013/02/27/introducing-mandroid-google.html)


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2013)

That looks brilliant.  I want that picture of Burt Reynolds.  Swoon.


----------

